# Rumored android features



## diver47591 (Sep 6, 2011)

Approximately 18 mo. ago I began to see on many tech sites a lot of buzz about Ubuntu for Android. Also about wifi direct and wifi display. Ubuntu for Android was reported to be released in Q2 of 2012, and now here we are in Q4. Does anyone know the current status of these things? Did they die due to lack of interest or what?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Avoid reading tl;dr sites and find the sources that make the content. You find your answers more easily. If you go check out ubuntu's forum and their site, you can easily find that they're working on things. Tech sites are ADHD with short term memories. Anything not new is shortly forgotten.


----------



## diver47591 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

